# Are Swifts Really Soggy?



## muffy (Aug 17, 2009)

We currently have a 2002 Auto-Trail Cheyenne 635 but are looking to change to a newer (2-3 year old) 'van. Having decided that a 4-berth with an L shaped rear lounge best meets our requirements we had 'zoomed-in' on Swift Group's Bessacarr 425L, Ace Napoli or the Swift equivalent. We are however becoming increasingly concerned about the high incidence of damp ingress and floor rot being reported by Swift owners. Are we being paranoid or is damp a really serious problem with these motorhomes?

If damp is a problem, what are customers' experiences in getting Swift to acknowledge responsibility and agree to remedy the problems 3-4 years after the vehicle has left the factory?

I would really appreciate objective feedback on this before 'scratching' Swift, Bessacarr and Ace from our shortlist.

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've got a Bessacarr E350 ( 3 years with us from new) and have not had the slightest suggestion of soggy or damp floor or damp anywhere else. It's not been entirely trouble -free (! ) in other areas but, if we change it, it will probably be for the new Sundance which has the same 2 single bed layout.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Muffy

Suggest you do a search as there has been a lot written about this on here. :wink: 

I wouldn't let it bother you too much since Swift are aware of the problem on (I believe) a relatively small number of vans, and as one would expect they have been excellent about fixing them when the problem has arisen.

Why not contact Swift themselves? You could PM Ash on here and I'm sure he would set your mind at rest.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*do it*

get a Bessie 425 our first and most favoured, we have a Voyager 685FB and will be going back to a 425

B4 you all ask cos it suits our needs best and can be parked any where at all etc etc

Enjoy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We did have a damp problem and our shower cracked on our Swift Firebrand but Swift went above and beyond to fix it. They are so helpful (even outside the warranty period if its a known problem) that I wouldn't hesitate to buy another. Also I think they are the only manufacturers that monitor this site and readily answer any calls for help.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Damp Floors*

As I understand, for a few months Swift used a different type of plywood for the floor, it was covered in a plastic film to keep out the damp.

Moisture was then trapped and could not dry out.

If the floor is painted with a matt black "paint" that is the floor without the plastic covering.

I am on my 4th Swift, I have not had problems with soggy floors on any of them.

So if you choose a floor without the plastic covering you should not get the damp problem.

Perhaps others can confirm?


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I believe this problem was for models built for a couple of years around 2006. We had 2 panels changed under warranty a few weeks ago that were of that type. I don't think its a problem with every floor using those panels but Swift change them readily enough anyway. If the underside is painted black it is not of this type so there's no worry.


----------



## billyhill (Jan 27, 2010)

Steph said:


> I believe this problem was for models built for a couple of years around 2006. We had 2 panels changed under warranty a few weeks ago that were of that type. I don't think its a problem with every floor using those panels but Swift change them readily enough anyway. If the underside is painted black it is not of this type so there's no worry.


my 57reg sundance 580pr has a black painted underside and still gone rotten so its back to the swift factory.all the floor should be changed not just the panels as i have a print out from swift saying the plywood was not good enough and what in 2 or 3 years time when more panels go rotten who pays for that,I DO.

BILLY


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Swift did 70 hours of work on ours FOC and have said that if there is any other problem in the future they'd not charge then either.


----------

